# brisquit rub....too much peppercorn?!?



## beano (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello all, I smoked my first brisquit this weekend and thought I absolutely nailed it to hear feedback that my rub I used - eat barbecue-  had too many peppercorns in it. Anyone have a rub they recommend that's a little tamer Or something to add to the rub to calm it down a bit. Thanks


----------



## smokinut (Jul 15, 2013)

First we need to hear what the recipe was before we can offer any real feedback. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 15, 2013)

Compare it to this, and yes post the Recipe...JJ

Bubba Beef Rub

2T Turbinado Sugar

2T Kosher Salt

2T Black Peppercorns

1T Coriander Seed

1T Dill Seed

1T Dry Minced Onion

1T Dry Minced Garlic

1tsp Allspice Berries

1tsp Mustard Seed

1tsp Dry Thyme Leaves

3 Bay Leaves, crumbled

1tsp Juniper Berries 

Add Cayenne if heat is desired.

All Spices are Whole and are toasted in a dry pan over Medium heat until fragrant. The Garlic and Onion do not need to be toasted.

Let the Spices cool then Grind in a cheapo Coffee Grinder until slightly less than Coarse. Mix with the Salt and Sugar. Store in an air tight container. Makes about a Half cup.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

As always JJ
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## beano (Jul 15, 2013)

I used the eat barbecue purposeful rub I got at Kansas city BBQ store.. The boys behind the counter recommended it. I liked it just lookin for a nice rub minus a lot of pepper....or find a new group of friends lol


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 15, 2013)

The Rub I posted above, like anything you make, is adjustable. As is it too is fairly Pepper forward and I posted it for comparison. You can cut the Black Pepper to 1 Tablespoon or even start with 1 teaspoon an adjust from there. Or give this All Purpose Rub a try...JJ

Mild Bubba Q Rub

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1tsp Thyme

1tsp Oregano

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there.


----------



## gary morris (Jul 16, 2013)

If it's a store bought rub, could you add a neutral (ish) ingredient - something that won't alter the flavour too much like, mild paprika? And / or a little more salt, sugar, or any other ingredient that's part of the recipe.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 16, 2013)

Gary Morris said:


> If it's a store bought rub, could you add a neutral (ish) ingredient - something that won't alter the flavour too much like, mild paprika? And / or a little more salt, sugar, or any other ingredient that's part of the recipe.


There is no issue with bulking up as long as you have the nose to determine what's in it. If you look at the Mild Rub above, it is pretty basic and adding any one or more ingredients, Paprika, Garlic, Onion, all easily recognizable, would reduce the intensity of other things. But the ingredient with small amounts would be lost, like the Allspice. It is never really a good idea to add Salt as most commercial rubs use Salt to bulk up their rubs anyway. It's Cheap! Tony Chachere's is a great example of this. Holy Smokes, the salt level is so high that it is barely edible beyond the lightest sprinkle. The Salt Free version is not bad but has Potassium Chloride as the salt. Some folks taste Potassium as too metallic. The only Store bought rub that I keep around is McCormick's Montreal Steak Seasoning and that is just for an emergency in the event I run out of the Bubba Beef Rub listed above. There are many rub recipes here and plenty of talented folks that would be more than happy to help any member develop a rub they will enjoy way more than store bought Salt Licks...JJ


----------



## beano (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you for your help! I'm going to experiment with the above recipie...I'll report back when my life slows down and gives me a day to smoke


----------

